# How to trade in NYSE as Australian citizen



## toy_mongo (4 August 2010)

Hey all,

I'm aiming to trade and write options in the NYSE using an online broker.

But, I'm an Australian citizen and living here.

When I have been to dozens of online brokerage websites all of the sites that trade in NYSE only requires US citizens to sign up. When I look at many Australian online brokers they only trade ASX.

Could anyone please refer to those NYSE online brokers that I could sign up as an Australian citizen or show me how it's possible to sign up on those NYSE trading platforms.

Thank you.


----------



## pma99 (4 August 2010)

I am an Aussie and live in Australia and trade on NYSE using IB - plenty of info here on IB and on the IB website. I only trade shares on NYSE but don't imagine it would be any different for options - perhaps someone can correct me if I'm wrong.

There may be other brokers that provide the same access - I haven't looked.

Paul


----------



## noie (4 August 2010)

I have signed up online for thinkorswim am enjoying the paper trading , 
unsure about the costs, or the account details their system looks very tidy and their recent magazine was very informative.

from their paper trading system i can see you can buy Stock and Options


----------



## Market Sniper (4 August 2010)

The issue with Thinkorswim is expensive brokerage...

IB would be the best bet.


----------



## manyon22 (4 August 2010)

i assume this IB is: www interactivebrokers com


----------



## pma99 (4 August 2010)

manyon22 said:


> i assume this IB is: www interactivebrokers com




Yep


----------



## cutz (4 August 2010)

toy_mongo said:


> When I look at many Australian online brokers they only trade ASX.




Forget about the Australian brokers, they just don't understand the needs of retail options traders, even on the local exchange.

As already suggested for the US exchanges, IB and Think or Swim, another to consider is OptionsExpress.

IMO, IB is the best as is offers a wide range of exchanges and instruments.

Also try searching "options brokers" on this website.


----------



## murphy11 (5 October 2010)

cutz said:


> As already suggested for the US exchanges, IB and Think or Swim, another to consider is OptionsExpress.




Do OptionsExpress (www.optionsxpress.com.au) allow you to trade international share markets? I couldn't even see any reference to that on their web site!


----------

